# Verkaufe Tastatur Saitek V.7



## Cowmen01 (11. Januar 2015)

Verkaufe Tastatur Saitek V.7. Schwarz, USB, Gebraucht, Leichte abnutzspuren der wasd Tasten, voll funktionsfähig, Originalvepackung und Anleitung.

Preis: 50Euro


----------

